# Amniotic membrane



## codedog (Feb 12, 2009)

If the doctor did an excision of pterygium of eye and used an amniotic membrane graft, is the graft included in cpt code 65426 , or is 65780 at better choice ?


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 15, 2009)

Per CPT description 65426 includes the graft and would be the correct code.

Julie, CPC


----------



## codedog (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks ,


----------

